# How to know which version has a certain bug fixed



## StefanAO (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello there,

I have a problem with FreeNAS, which is based upon (currently) FreeBSD 7.2. The specific problem I have is described and was obviously fixed as stated here http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=130846&cat=kern.

My question would now be: how can I tell, in which version of FreeBSD this fix has been incorporated?

Thanks!
Stefan


----------

